

Withings sticks a digital fitness tracker in an analog watch - yawz
http://gigaom.com/2014/06/24/withings-sticks-a-digital-fitness-tracker-in-an-analog-watch/

======
eglover
I just got a Pulse last weekend, and honestly it's not bad looking, much
better than a FitBit which I bought for Mother's Day.

$390 is a hefty price to pay for limited features and a slightly better look.

You can get something that looks like this with all the normal features for a
much lower price with Misfit Wearables.
[http://store.misfit.com/](http://store.misfit.com/)

